# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Brivis ducted heating wall control Not working

## busylion

Hi all, 
My Brivis ducted heating (model MPS 20HE v3 ) is not working (no hot air) and the Networker wall control unit has no display at all. Usually when the power in the house is off, the Networker control unit is also off and no display.. the Network control display is to show temperature and other information (day, time , etc) and enable to adjust the room temperature or turn on/off the heater. 
I check the power outlet where the outdoor heating unit is connected, it has power. 
I turned off for 3 minutes and turn on again the power point (ie to reset the heating unit), still does not fix the problem. 
The control unit does not use batteries but use the power from the heating unit. 
what could be wrong? can anyone help? many thanks. 
I read the owner manual (page 12), it say if the networker has no display, check your 240v power supply or thermostat cable. 
one week ago, a tiler/plumber has gone under the house to connect shower base under the house where heater ducts and wiring exist. i check under the house for obvious brokenor damaged wire and no broken or disconnected wire. so it seems to wire from the external heating unit to the indoor network controller is intact. 
I open the top of the heating unit and notice there are two pair of wires coming out of the unit, onr to the networker and the other one is connected to the duct. 
I also notice there is Brivis Ng1/LO Heating module with a display (LCD). it say "error searching , no SA THM" . 
Does any one know what does the error message mean?  
Regards & thanks,
busylion

----------


## Don777

hi busylion
this error show No Supply Air Thermister is connected 
The Thermister is in the supply air duct generally about 1-2m from the heater, with wire going back to heater which plugs into the underside of the gray control box, which the display is on. 
Check the plug is connected, or the wire is not cut 
If you have multimeter, check networker wire, disconnect from heater joing together, pull networker off wall ( clips onto wall plate, and check wire goin to heater for break )
This is gennerally the main reason networker is blank 
hope this helps Don

----------


## niall

> Hi all, 
> My Brivis ducted heating (model MPS 20HE v3 ) is not working (no hot air) and the Networker wall control unit has no display at all. Usually when the power in the house is off, the Networker control unit is also off and no display.. the Network control display is to show temperature and other information (day, time , etc) and enable to adjust the room temperature or turn on/off the heater. 
> I check the power outlet where the outdoor heating unit is connected, it has power. 
> I turned off for 3 minutes and turn on again the power point (ie to reset the heating unit), still does not fix the problem. 
> The control unit does not use batteries but use the power from the heating unit. 
> what could be wrong? can anyone help? many thanks. 
> I read the owner manual (page 12), it say if the networker has no display, check your 240v power supply or thermostat cable. 
> one week ago, a tiler/plumber has gone under the house to connect shower base under the house where heater ducts and wiring exist. i check under the house for obvious brokenor damaged wire and no broken or disconnected wire. so it seems to wire from the external heating unit to the indoor network controller is intact. 
> I open the top of the heating unit and notice there are two pair of wires coming out of the unit, onr to the networker and the other one is connected to the duct. 
> ...

  did you you get it fixed as i have the same error message after installing my system .it wont fire up..Whats this this wire thats in the duct for? I don,t seem to have one...
Any help would be great

----------


## Spartagus

What machine do you have you may not have a thermistor cable.. may things to investigate can call me if u wish 0438481212 Ron

----------


## Bedford

Spartagus, it's a three year old thread, he's probably got it fixed by now.

----------

